# Agility in New Hampshire



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of any agility classes within a 30-45 minute drive of Durham, NH? I want to take Roxie to agility classes when I move and she's getting on in age so I'm kind of iffy about wasting time at this point... In a few years she might have arthritis! I'm interested in doing it with Faxon too but I have bigger issues to worry about with her at the moment.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

There are three places I know of:

All Dogs Gym in Manchester

These may be farther than you want

American K9 Country in Amherst.

Riverside K9 in Nashua.

Julie Daniels is also located in NH and I can't remember where or the name of her place.

Have fun!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

All Dogs is fantastic.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

To add some more. I found these guys while searching on google, don't know anything of them but thought I would post to give options

http://neatclub.com/ in Stratham and Exeter
http://www.bo-gee.com/ in Raymond
http://www.petagree-nh.com/agility.htm in Candia
http://www.ellisdogtraining.com/ in Gonic
http://www.agilitywithlinda.com/index.html in Rochester


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks a bunch! I googled but I just couldn't find any info for some reason. I hope I remember this thread in a year


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Thanks a bunch! I googled but I just couldn't find any info for some reason. I hope I remember this thread in a year


I put agility training in NH, and then clicked on a bunch of the results that came up, and found where they were located, and then plugged that in another google search to find out how far they were from Durham.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Look up The Barking Dog, LTD. I used to work there, amazing facility. They have 3 locations in New Hampshire.


----------

